# Yikes! Massive guide data glitch just happened



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Date and time all wrong and in progress recordings stopped at around 12:05am PST.

One DVR showed date as March ?? and another showed date as April??.

Both back to correct date and time at about 12:10am, but stopped recordings did not resume and the current in progress recording of Jimmy Kimmel is labeled as "ABC News" even though guide data now shows JKL as the program on ABC.


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

cartrivision said:


> Date and time all wrong and in progress recordings stopped at around 12:05am PST.


Same here on my HR20. Doing a RBR seemed to fix it.


----------



## srrndhound (Jul 16, 2008)

Strange that it caused playback of a pre-recorded program to go black--and before that, displayed a banner "to purchase this program, call...". I could reselect it from the play list, and went black again after 5 min. Reboot in progress.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Didn't need to RBR as it corrected itself however it also removed ALL of my ToDo list so that's a problem. Check your ToDo lists to make sure they are intact!


----------



## the14thjoey (Feb 11, 2009)

Same here. Date changed to 4/7 and all guide data was gone. Reset is finishing now....

Guide data is back, but UI seems to be unstable. When I enter guide there is a longer delay than usual and just now the mini screen on top appeared but the rest of the screen stayed black. It seemed like it was stuck between full screen and guide.

Thanks for pointing out the to do list! It's all gone. Please allow me to go cry for a little bit.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Didn't need to RBR as it corrected itself however it also removed ALL of my ToDo list so that's a problem. Check your ToDo lists to make sure they are intact!


ToDO will slowly rebuild as the guide data reloads for 24 hrs.

Both mine were hit as well.

Did anyone else notice a Windows update on their pc at the exact same time? Might just be coincidence.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

cartrivision said:


> Date and time all wrong and in progress recordings stopped at around 12:05am PST.
> 
> One DVR showed date as March ?? and another showed date as April??.
> 
> Both back to correct date and time at about 12:10am, but stopped recordings did not resume and the current in progress recording of Jimmy Kimmel is labeled as "ABC News" even though guide data now shows JKL as the program on ABC.


Had this on my HR-20 and my HR-22 at about the same time.
I lost about 5 minutes of recording on all tuners, but they all resumed (Letterman, Leno, Kimmel, Charlie Rose) on their own creating a 2nd recording for each.
Guide Data and To Do repopulated immediately on HR-20, but is slow going on HR-22.
Might be related to the software update that started rolling out last week (mine haven't received it yet).

Lamest part (for me) of the loss of recording is that the US Air flight crew was on Letterman and Charlie Rose, and I wanted to see that.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

DCSholtis said:


> Didn't need to RBR as it corrected itself however it also removed ALL of my ToDo list so that's a problem. Check your ToDo lists to make sure they are intact!


all my to do lists on 3 units are cleared too, but the prioritizer shows the sl's still (although no upcoming episodes listed on any) so it may be a guide cache issue.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 and HR21-700, both appear normal, To Do lists have what appear to be the normal entries...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

A HR20-700 (redacted) rebooted sometime overnight. History was wiped out except for all the software download messages, four HD DoD 1080p test downloads and a Cops recording cancelled last night. A HR21-100 and HR22-100 (redacted), don't know if it rebooted or not but the ToDo list was empty. I rebooted the HR21-100 and after reboot the ToDo list is still empty and prioritizer doesn't show any SL's with upcoming episodes. Someone really screwed up on this one.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting glitch. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

fwiw I did NOT (redacted) have a reboot and software deploy, and still have the empty to do list. so I think it should be stressed that this is probably not due to the present NR rollout.

edit 1: over the past few minutes 1 of my 3 units has had the to do list repopulated.

edit2: second unit has started to repopulate.

its a cache issue, I think it will resolve ok.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I don't know what happened but I'll let you know when I get something.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

WOW! Went in this morning to schedule a hockey game and discovered all my HR20's had completely empty To Do lists!!!!

Prioritizer looks fine, guide looks fine, just nothing schedled. 

Sure glad I cauht this as I would have been VERY upset if I missed Lost tonight.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

My HR20 was messed up too. It didn't record Dirty Jobs from last night. A lot of my upcoming recordings were not noted in the to do list as well. Went in and manually reset it to record NASCAR today and Lost American Idol tonight. The guide was missing pieces of information so I figure that the rest of the To Do list would populate.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ok, my 3rd and final unit has just started to repopulate to do list.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that this event happened with any receiver other than HR2x and R2x receivers? If not, I'll move this thread to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

All four of our units were hit. Programs from last night were not recorded...one locked up. Third time this type of thing has happened in under a year.

This is a quote from another thread, but I would guess it applies here too:



Tom Robertson said:


> A comment.
> 
> A device must never, ever barf on incorrect/malformed/garbage data input. Any such looping or lockups is bad programming. (There might be some allowance for a legitimately formed reply that says "turn over to other side" and the other side says "turn over to other side" as an example.)
> 
> ...


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Can anyone confirm that this event happened with any receiver other than HR2x and R2x receivers? If not, I'll move this thread to the appropriate forum.


when leaving for work this morning, both my hr20-700's were OFF, but my H21-100 was on.. didnt look at them though..


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 and HR20-100 - neither rebooted last night and all lists appear intact.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

(redacted) my devices did not reboot (2x HR20-700)

John


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I have two HR20-700 units. Both via 0x2d0, networked, phone & HDMI. Only one unit showed evidence of rebooting (no longer in standby when I got up this morning). I did not check functionality or the ToDo list. I simply placed it back in standby. I cannot check now because I'm at wrk.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A reminder to those who participate in our Cutting Edge forums, this issue is not related to anything that goes on there, and it is not necessary to discuss anything about the Cutting Edge in this thread. If you have inadvertently mentioned anything along those lines, parts of your posts have been redacted.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

The HR21 in my office did not catch M&M this morning. Trying a reset to see if that fixes it.

Yes, this is the third time this has happened within a year. Not good.

Edit: My HR20-700's were all fine. This affected my HR21-700 only.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was up feeding my 4 month old, watching SportsCenter. Twice the show blacked out and the guide data seemed to reset. But my STB didn't fully reboot.

Was between 3:10am and 3:30am eastern

HR20-100


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

The to do list on both my DVR's is 0. The prioritizer shows the programs but, all are listed as 0. If I go in the guide to a show and select record series it says "record as is" So the information is on the boxes it just does not show up in to do list. I do not know if I shoul reboot or just wait. Reports sent from both boxes. The HR21 ring of lights is still off so it did not reboot. I do not know for sure abut the HR20.

HR21 version 0x195 report #20090211-3519

HR20 version 0xbe report #20090211-4CA

At noon eastern time no population of to do lists so I rebooted HR21 and it has started to repopulate the to do list. Will also reboot HR20.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is now a poll, please vote and tell us what receivers were affected. Also please note the software version you were running when the event occurred.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> I do not know if I should reboot or just wait.


If a reboot is required, I hope DIRECTV does one of their automated mass reboots soon. If not, they may get tons of tech calls today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please note, at this time it is not necessary to send reports. If you already have, that's ok.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

HR20-700 and HR21-700 with "Other Version"

Neither box had lights on in the morning - I leave them in standby.

Currently, the HR21-700 looks fine, and the HR20-700 is still missing some guide data (local OTA for future dates). Therefore the To-Do lists are not quite complete but clearly building.

I have heard lots of disk activity on the HR21.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I voted based on the 2 receivers that rebooted - HR21-700 and HR23-700

However, I'll note that my HR20's have less guide data, so they probably were affected, just didn't reboot or if they did, the lights never came on.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Just checked my HR20-700 and HR21-100 both are fine no sign they did anything all recording and my to-do list are fine.


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the HR20-700 in our bedroom rebooted last night. In the middle of the night the blue ring was on. I am at work right now so I can't check the OS version. All list programs appear to be there and the receiver is recording a program that was on the to do list, and the to do list appears to be intact.

peter


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

So this looks like the To-Do Lists will repopulate? That is my only concern. I think tonight is a big night on the DVR and I want to make sure I don't have to call my Wife and tell her to make sure they will all record.

Keep us informed!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

My R22-100 and HR10-250 rebooted on 02-05-09 by themselves, no problem last night.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Everything appears to be normal on all 3 boxes here.
HR23-700
HR20-700
HR20-100


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

Our HR21-700 received the latest NR after 3am today. To-Do list looks normal.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 19, 2006)

No problems or resets here. I have two HR20-100 units.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

I stupidly didn't come to this forum when I saw my recordings were not happening... I rolled one of my HR20-700 back to NR and within 2 minutes of that process completing, I got a message saying a download was coming... to 02CA. Now that unit is back to normal with the ToDo list repopulated. The other HR20-700 has "0" showing on all prioritizer entries and history is blank except for software updates. No NR has shown up on that unit yet.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I didn't vote, because it would be incomplete.

I woke up this morning to see my HR20-700 rebooted. (those damm blue lights were lit up!) 
I just assumed it was the national release that I had not go yet, so I turned the lights off on the receiver and went to work. So I don't know if it was part of this "glitch" or just a normal national release reboot. Obviously I will check and see if I got a NR, I know the last one I got was back in December.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

For those who were not up for it. It was not a reboot for me. It was a weird black-out. It lasted about 10 seconds and I lost video and audio with no 771 message. After it was over the guide was empty and consequentially the ToDo list was unpopulated. It started to rebuild the guide right away, so most of you will have to check the history for the event.


----------



## jaficker (Aug 30, 2007)

My reciever just rebooted all by itself. Maybe this is the national reboot. Just looked in history and no sign of download. Last download was (redacted)


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Noticed that the R22-200 (in the history) had a partial recording around 12:00 am PST last night. The To-Do list is intact on the unit. 

The HR20-700 has nothing in the To-Do list (but there are no partial recordings) so I think it was hit as well. 

Also checked the R15-300/500, To-Do list is intact and there are no partial recordings, so I do not think they were effected.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Both of my HR20-700s were pretty much hung this morning. First time I've had to RBR in a long time.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

My hr21-700 blue light was not on and I checked my playlist and it was fine. 
I did not turn on my hr20-700 but the blue light was not on.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Received the latest update last night, but so far can't tell if either of my HR20-700's rebooted. To-Do list looks ok.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

I had two recordings going at the time of the glitch. Larry King started at 12:00 for 5 minutes, restarted at 12:10 for 5 minutes, then restarted again at 12:21. The Tonight Show started at 11:34 for 30 minutes and then restarted at 12:21. 
Todo list looks complete this morning.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mixed Bag,

HR21-700 Lost Guide ox2af
HR21-700 Did not lose Guide Other version
HR20-700 Lost Guide Other version
HR20-700 Lost Guide ox2af

Was not recording anything overnight.
All units working OK without reboot.

(Mod edit: changed version numbers)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't vote. . neither my HR20-700s or HR22-100 appear to have been affected or rebooted.

Perhaps we need a 'Last Reboot' date and time in the System Info?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

HR20-700. I had 115 items in the To Do list last night. This morning I have 10. No blue light. Prioritizer has all the shows but almost all are 0, even the ones that are shown on the Guide for today.

Do we have to delete and recreate all season passes?

software version 0x2ca


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

In an odd coincidence, one of my D12 boxes needed to be reset this morning. I actually had to use the remote and go through all the settings again, like it was never set up before. Didn't check my DVR's.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Both my Units (HR21-100 and HR22-100) had the issue. They did not reboot and hadn't repopulated the to-do list as of 7:30am PST. I RBR'd the HR22 before I left for work but left the '21' alone. Guess I'll see if the to-do list fixes itself w/o a reboot on the '21'.


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

armophob said:


> Did anyone else notice a Windows update on their pc at the exact same time? Might just be coincidence.


It's Vista's fault! 

No problems here, HR20-700 AND HR20-100. 0x2af on both


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I didn't see the ToDo list fixing itself so I rebooted two HR20-700's and a HR21-100 and the list is coming back. I waited longer on a HR22-100 to see if it would fix itself, it didn't so it's now also doing a reboot.

Update, after the HR22 rebooted the ToDo list is starting to repopulate.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

My HR21-700 is fine, but running an old software version.

My HR22-100 was obviously hit as the todo had 2 items in it and was not catching a lot of stuff that is soon to come on. Doing a menu reset right now to see if it helps.

I know the todo takes awhile to reload, but it is about to miss some stuff very soon if it does not load properly, so I thought I would try a quick menu reset to kick it back in gear.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

stewp97 said:


> I'm pretty sure the HR20-700 in our bedroom rebooted last night. In the middle of the night the blue ring was on. I am at work right now so I can't check the OS version. All list programs appear to be there and the receiver is recording a program that was on the to do list, and the to do list appears to be intact.
> 
> peter


My HR22-100 was fine this AM, but i did notice that my H21-100 was on whe I got up. Quite certain it was off when I went to bed. At work now, so I cant check software versions.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Hr21-100 no software update. To Do List all gone. Showed no shows to record at all. Guide repopulated but still nothing added to the to do list.

So manually put in tonights shows, all future shows in the priorizor still shows zero. Did a RBR and still the same problem.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Only my HR21-700 had been updated to 0x2CA, and only it was affected. My HR20-700 did not update until today, and it is untouched.

Several things happened. 
1) The To-do list cleared -- the one scheduled recording (215AM PST) was marked CANCELED due to unknown error.
2) At about 1205AM (PST), a previous recording that we were watching suddenly stopped with a black screen. After a minute or two it was possible to go to the Playlist and resume the recording (and it resumed at the correct spot with no issues).
3) At about 1210AM, the same thing happened again, and we resumed a few minutes later in the same way.

There were no further problems through 1230AM, when we retired for the night.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My HR20-700 lost it's to-do list, and the information at the top of the screen for the current program displayed is incorrect. Doing a reboot. My HR21-200 and R22-200 both appear to be okay. All 3 were running 0x2d0 so far as I know (they were as of Fri night). I did not check any of them until 8:23 am PST after I started reading these forums. All are fed by SWM8.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

12:05 AM PST
All receivers [HR20-700 (2), HR21-200, & H21-200] "went blank" or powered up.
Guide showed "nothing" [channels there, but blank program info] and the guide time was 7:30 AM.
Lasted five min.
All receivers returned to "normal" [without rebooting] by 12:10 AM PST.


----------



## horizons1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Went to my HR21-700 this morning to set the DVR for Dollhouse. Noticed that Sarah Connor wasn't set even though it is in the Prioritizer. Checked the ToDo - just like everyone else, all zeroes.

Rebooted. ToDo list is beginning to repopulate.

I received release ox2ca at 3:52am MST this morning. Seems like a long time for the list not to repopulate on its own. I am wondering now if it would've ever recovered if I didn't reboot.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

webby_s said:


> So this looks like the To-Do Lists will repopulate? That is my only concern. I think tonight is a big night on the DVR and I want to make sure I don't have to call my Wife and tell her to make sure they will all record.
> 
> Keep us informed!


You'd better check out the remote scheduling option.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just checked two of my units. HR21-700 shows a complete todo lost, but it won't let me access the info screen. When I go into setup and hit info & test, the screen where the information usually is (version #, etc.) is just a blank blue screen.

HR21-100 is working fine, but there's nothing in the todo list.

Haven't been able to check the HR20-700


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like something hit both my receivers. To-Do list looks OK, but the history on both machines has been cleared and only shows the most recent info (past 6 hours) and all software upgrades (forced by D*, not manually as part of CE program). Can't tell if they rebooted though. Times and dates are OK on both.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

My two HR20-700 were recording - one on Letterman, one on Leno,

Wasn't watching, don't know if they rebooted or not, but both stopped recording at 12:05AM PST and resumed recording at 12:10AM PST,

So I got two Lettermans (one 35 min long, one 21 min long) and likewise two Lenos.

At 2:30AM PST software version 0x2ca was downloaded successfully on both machines.

There was no issue with List or To Do items.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I had to soft reset my HR21-200, though my HR20-700 was ok. Weird!


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

My HR21-700 is completely unaffected by this.
However, both my HR20-100 and HR20-700 show 0 items in their To Do Lists.
Guide data is complete, at least out til Saturday, 2/14...I haven't looked out any farther than that.
The HR20-100 is on 02ca, and the other two DVR's are on 'other software'.

Update: I did a menu reset of the HR20-700, and the To Do List is beginning to repopulate already...tonight's LOST is already there, almost immediately.
I'm going to try the HR20-100 now...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I had to soft reset my HR21-200, though my HR20-700 was ok. Weird!


 [just checked mine] none of them [HR21-200] reset and all have "a good to do list".


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't checked my HR21-700 yet, but the TODO list on my HR20-700 is now blank. The Tonight Show stopped recording around 12:05 AM PST. The guide appears to be populated into next week. Software 0x2D0


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

was the NR the cause?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [just checked mine] none of them [HR21-200] reset and all have "a good to do list".


Try a system test. I ran mine before the reset on got failures on Data Feed: (SWM) and Guide Feed (No Data); this again on my HR21-200. The HR20-700 was fine, no issue in either the To Do List or System Test.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

turey22 said:


> was the NR the cause?


 This doesn't seem to have anything to do with software, but does seem to be related to the guide data [error], since during "the glitch" [five min] my guide thought it was 7 1/2 hours later than it really was at the time.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

In my area - there was a power outage around the same time of this occurance. I didn't think to check the status of my receivers (HR21-700 and R22-200). I will post again when I get home with an update.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Try a system test. I ran mine before the reset on got failures on Data Feed: (SWM) and Guide Feed (No Data); this again on my HR21-200. The HR20-700 was fine, no issue in either the To Do List or System Test.


 [done] everything is "A OK" [which is strange since it normally fails on the first test but passes on a second].


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..

Thank You.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


Well "nothing" if you didn't want to watch Leno/Letterman on the west coast. :lol:


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know about "nothing"...we shouldn't have to reboot our receivers to get our To Do Lists back...


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

noticed that ER was not recording this morning, TODO list was zero. restarted, history for ER says deleted thou how could it be deleted if it never recorded. guide is still taking 15 sec to come up an hour later, and the TODO list still only has 13 of 60+ items.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


So you are saying even though my to list now reads 0 on both my boxes I should not worry and all will be recorded as scheduled? What should I tell all the people who count on me to let them know what is going on with there Direct TV boxes. Don't worry Lost and American Idol will record even though your to do list says 0?

Rebooted my HR21-100 and slowly To Do list is now coming back. Will wait and Reboot HR20-700 later. Rebooted my HR20 and list is being rebuilt.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

At the salt mines, so what I can say is limited until I get back home and check:

Living room HR20-700 - In-use by family when I left for work, nobody squawking about it.

Bedroom HR20-700 - Came on tuned to FSOK-HD where it was when I turned it off. Switched to local news with no issue. Lights were already on bright from the day before (Friday night's download was still shown at that time but didn't get around to dimming the lights again, so can't say what changed Monday night). 

H21-200 - Unknown

HR22-100 - Unknown


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This doesn't seem to have anything to do with software, but does seem to be related to the guide data [error], since during "the glitch" [five min] my guide thought it was 7 1/2 hours later than it really was at the time.


Thats weird than...i thought it was the NR cause htey had the NR in the PT zone. Thats why i asked.


----------



## apabruce (Dec 17, 2007)

My HR21-700 rebooted yesterday to 02ca, but everything we watched last night were recordings from last week, so I did not check the Guide or the To Do list. After seeing this thread, I checked. The Guide is normal but the To Do list was empty. I don't exactly remember what should have recorded last night, but I've got Nova from last night which appears to have recorded intact, I've got a partial recording of Leno, and the 7 am recording of The Daily Show this morning did not happen.

I rebooted just now, and I've got a partial To Do list. I'll check later to make sure it repopulates.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


Hopefully, although some people will miss recordings if the TODO list doesn't repopulate before the time of the program.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


Excuse me? It's normal for the ToDo list to be wiped clean and recordings to be missed?


----------



## Big Eared Monkey (Jan 12, 2009)

Both of my units had empty to do lists this morning as well. One retained a full history, the other only had 3 items in history including a software update from last night around 2:00 am. I have reset both units and the todo list is now starting to slowly repopulate. Not cool DirecTV...not cool at all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> Excuse me? It's normal for the ToDo list to be wiped clean and recordings to be missed?


No, that is not normal ..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Folks, we had a 5 min guide data glitch last night/this morning.
If your receivers didn't recover "nicely", please reset them.
Welcome to the world of "high tech".


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> No, that is not normal ..


So Doug what is the big to do about nothing. I am sorry I just do not understand your remark. Both of my HR's had the to do list wiped out. One is very slowly rebuilding after a reboot. The other is still at 0 at 1 PM Eastern so I just rebooted it. I think we would all like to hear why you posted that all is as expected.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

FWIW All 3 of my hr21-100 had blank to-do lists.
after about 1/2 hr of being on and out of standby all 3 started to fill the to do lists and recordings scheduled during morning hours stated to take place. 2 units were not restarted, 1 was just to see if it made it quicker. there was no difference between leaving them alone and doing a restart.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


Like others, my To-Do list shows zero (0) upcoming shows. It missed recordings this morning. I had to restart to resolve the problem.
Hardly 'much ado about nothing'!


----------



## mthompso105 (Mar 21, 2007)

jgriffin7 said:


> Like others, my To-Do list shows zero (0) upcoming shows. It missed recordings this morning. I had to restart to resolve the problem.
> Hardly 'much ado about nothing'!


In the bigger scheme of things, it is not a big thing to restart. Now the fact my work Blackberry is acting up, THAT is a big deal....


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

FWIW only my HR22-100 was affected. No problems with my HR20-700. Both units have 0x02CA firmware. The HR22 still has NO showings in the TO DO list.

BTW what happened to the poll?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The poll had served its purpose and was removed. It became clear this was not due to a particular model or software version.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> So Doug what is the big to do about nothing. I am sorry I just do not understand your remark. Both of my HR's had the to do list wiped out. One is very slowly rebuilding after a reboot. The other is still at 0 at 1 PM Eastern so I just rebooted it. I think we would all like to hear why you posted that all is as expected.


Because I thought this was true .. If you still have zero items in your TODO list @ 1pm, that is not correct. Rebooting is the proper course of action.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

After a menu reset my HR22-100 is happily rebuilding the ToDo list and is doing just fine.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing to see here, folks...move along...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

One other thing to check for. There is a report that one DVR has been found still recording from last night's glitch. The unit correctly restarted recording but did not correctly stop at the end of the show.

Again, this should only apply if a unit was to be recording at the time and seems to be a rare occurrence even then.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## apabruce (Dec 17, 2007)

It is now an hour and a half since I reboted. After rebooting, the To Do list had 10 items. 10 minutes later it had 17, and now it has 28. It appears to be correct for the remainder of this week, but has not yet added anything for next week except one daily manual recording.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

apabruce said:


> It is now an hour and a half since I reboted. After rebooting, the To Do list had 10 items. 10 minutes later it had 17, and now it has 28. It appears to be correct for the remainder of this week, but has not yet added anything for next week except one daily manual recording.


The todo list rebuilds over time. Normally if you see any entries you are in good shape. It will continue to add items.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

xIsamuTM said:


> what's with the "(redacted)?"


Normally when a moderator edits a post, a mark is left indicating the time and who last edited the post. And as a general policy, we don't quietly edit posts, we leave a note within the post itself.

As to what was there? Typically something that is not permitted by forum rules or the rules of testing forums.

If you have anymore questions, I'd be happy to answer via PM.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Grentz said:


> After a menu reset my HR22-100 is happily rebuilding the ToDo list and is doing just fine.


Same with my HR20-700 did a menu reset by that time it was around 4am went to bed. Ate lunch, turned on the box and all is well again ToDo wise.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Date and time all wrong and in progress recordings stopped at around 12:05am PST.
> 
> One DVR showed date as March ?? and another showed date as April??.
> 
> Both back to correct date and time at about 12:10am, but stopped recordings did not resume and the current in progress recording of Jimmy Kimmel is labeled as "ABC News" even though guide data now shows JKL as the program on ABC.


I was wondering why did it reboot around 3:15 am est.


----------



## five337 (Mar 14, 2008)

I called directv about this problem since neither of my HR21s were showing guide data since 12am last night.

They confirmed that it was an issue and they were just updated with a solution. 

They had me UNHIDE SD DUPLICATES, REBOOT, REHIDE SD DUPLICATES.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


I beg to differ. Everything is *not* working as expected. More than 10 hours later, my HR20-100 still has zero items in the todo list, recordings have been missed since the glitch (which others have also reported in this thread), and I assume recordings will continue to be missed until the todo list re-populates (if if ever does).... and if it hasn't repopulated 10 hours after the incident, it seems quite possible that it might not ever re-populate without user (or DirecTV) intervention to force a manual reboot.

That's not exactly what I would classify as "nothing".... it's not even a close call.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> I beg to differ. Everything is *not* working as expected. More than 10 hours later, my HR20-100 still has zero items in the todo list, recordings have been missed since the glitch (which others have also reported in this thread), and I assume recordings will continue to be missed until the todo list re-populates (if if ever does).... and if it hasn't repopulated 10 hours after the incident, it seems quite possible that it might not ever re-populate without user (or DirecTV) intervention to force a manual reboot.
> 
> That's not exactly what I would classify as "nothing".... it's not even a close call.


Please read my later remarks ..


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

This little guide glitch was not the end of the world, but it did cause me to miss recording from 5 a.m to 8 a.m. this morning (central), and a program set to record as late as 8:30 a.m. did not record either. HR20-700, btw

At 7 a.m. this morning, 356 was displaying "Upcoming....", when Morning Joe was live, so the guide had not been corrected even for an early part of the same day the glitch happened.

As a side note, over the last 6 weeks, I have missed 3 recordings of The Unit, all of which showed in the guide...but when actually recorded gave me Cold Case. Obviously a guide issue...but really...3 weeks in a row?

I deleted all my series links and recreated them. They populated "normally" (whatever that may mean

HR21-200 did not glitch...or at least it recovered gracefully by 7 a.m., all on its own.

I wonder if it would be wise to reboot when I get home from work? (I can't now, as I'm doing a VOD)


----------



## five337 (Mar 14, 2008)

Unless you were actually watching TV at 12am last night.

DirecTV said it was a known issue that happened last night and gave me a service credit for missing my show.



Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I have three HR21-700s, and this morning I too noticed that the ToDo lists were blank. I had gotten the NR the night before, and turned off the LED circle yesterday. This morning, none of the HRs had the lights back on, so there was no reboot. I power cycled all three receivers, and after that, they all started to build their ToDo lists. Just another data point for anyone keeping track. This is clearly the same issue everyone else was/is having. None of my three receivers started to rebuild the list on their own, a reboot was required.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> One other thing to check for. There is a report that one DVR has been found still recording from last night's glitch. The unit correctly restarted recording but did not correctly stop at the end of the show.
> 
> Again, this should only apply if a unit was to be recording at the time and seems to be a rare occurrence even then.
> 
> ...


After the glitch, my HR21 which did automatically repopulate it's todo list (or maybe never lost it.... I never saw it missing, unlike my HR20 which still has an empty todo list) started recording Jimmy Kimmel, but it appeared in the playlist as "ABC News" and showed on the progress bar as being 162 hours to go until the end of the program. I manually stopped it, but judging from other reports of recordings still going, I guess it might have tried to record all 162 hours that it thought was still remaining until the end of the program.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Grydlok said:


> I was wondering why did it reboot around 3:15 am est.


Neither my HR20 or my HR21 did a reboot during or since the glitch. Some people have reported getting the new national release of the software pushed to them last night, which seems to be a coincidence and unrelated to the "glitch", but would explain why some people's DVRs rebooted last night.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

This morning after the event I did a menu reset immediately on #1 and its ToDo list has been filling nicely. However #2 has not. So I just did a reset on it as well.

update: After #2 reset, it came back on a channel other than the one it was on before the reset. Just FYI for anyone who cares.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> [...] If you still have zero items in your TODO list @ 1pm, that is not correct. Rebooting is the proper course of action.


Good thing I saw this post. Prompted me to check all 6 of my DVR's, and don't you know that on 2 of the 3 boxes I hadn't already checked, the TO DO LISTS were empty (as of 2PM EST)? I just did a menu reset. Hopefully the list will build sufficiently to catch tonight's shows. /steve


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

Had to do a manual reset on my HR20-700 to get the TODO list to repopulate. Lost all my morning kids programs because it wouldn't repopulate without the reset.

Definately not a non-issue in this household.


----------



## dbalone (Dec 16, 2008)

I am new here. Mine also lost most of the to do list. I think I want to reset too. How do I do this? What is the difference between menu and manual? Which one do I do?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try a menu reset, it's more like choosing to restart your computer from its menu, where the red button is more like pulling the plug.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dbalone said:


> I am new here. Mine also lost most of the to do list. I think I want to reset too. How do I do this? What is the difference between menu and manual? Which one do I do?


menu>parental,favs,setup>system setup>reset


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone else on this. Doug's remarks even the last comments are concerning to me. The people who visit here and are "in the know" about issues arising with the DVR's certainly will say "this is not a big deal just reset" but for the everyday average joe who doesn't even know this site exists let alone their DVR just had a huge glick that may require a reset.
I have 3 DVR's which ALL of them had to be restarted. Seems to be by just my experiences, it IS a issue. Good thing I know about this site since to D* "it's a non issue"



cartrivision said:


> I beg to differ. Everything is *not* working as expected. More than 10 hours later, my HR20-100 still has zero items in the todo list, recordings have been missed since the glitch (which others have also reported in this thread), and I assume recordings will continue to be missed until the todo list re-populates (if if ever does).... and if it hasn't repopulated 10 hours after the incident, it seems quite possible that it might not ever re-populate without user (or DirecTV) intervention to force a manual reboot.
> 
> That's not exactly what I would classify as "nothing".... it's not even a close call.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


So, the machines are supposed to stop recording, flush their guide and todo lists and one of them lockup? I guess so...as that's what you're telling us to expect.

Thanks for the update on HR2x operations and stability.

Sometimes the bias around here gets to be a bit much.

No, it wasn't the end of the world...neither was it the last two times it happened...but it's a sign of a problem. What happens to the people that don't check this forum or happen to be on vacation and miss weeks of recordings? (happened with the last "expected action" to us.).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> So, the machines are supposed to stop recording, flush their guide and todo lists and one of them lockup? I guess so...as that's what you're telling us to expect.
> 
> Thanks for the update on HR2x operations.


Again, at the time he made that statement, we thought it was _much ado about nothing_. Obviously we've learned that was not correct.


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I certainly don't think its a non issue.

I discovered this issue this morning and saw the fix was to RBR.

So I RBR and two hours later there are a grand total of three items in my to do list.

So I RBR again. That was about two hours ago and STILL only three items in my to do list. There should be a minimum of 75 items up to over 100.

When I press the info button, it shows the show I am watching as "to be announced" with a date of 3/20. It shows this on every channel. The guide itself shows the correct program name and date, its just the "info" that is off.

Do I just need to wait even longer for it to fix itself and repopulate? How long should this take?


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this is much ado about nothing .. Everything is working as expected ..
> 
> Thank You.


Except for my bricked HR20-700...:lol:


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> One other thing to check for. There is a report that one DVR has been found still recording from last night's glitch. The unit correctly restarted recording but did not correctly stop at the end of the show.
> 
> Again, this should only apply if a unit was to be recording at the time and seems to be a rare occurrence even then.
> 
> ...


And a report of 1 D.O.A. Hr20-700...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Again, at the time he made that statement, we thought it was _much ado about nothing_. Obviously we've learned that was not correct.


Tom,

So the knee jerk is to declare the posters here wrong? We're all whiners without any basis for the complaints? Sounds like fire first...ask questions later to me.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Each reboot will restart the process of scheduling the todo list. The key is are the next 6 hours of items in the todo list? If so, you're good, at least for the moment.

As more and more guide data is received and each time the DVR runs its background housekeeping tasks.

So please don't reboot unless you see that recordings in the next few hours are not being scheduled. Then reboot twice in less than 30 minutes to flush the guide cache completely.

Cheers,
Tom


Xagoth said:


> Well, I certainly don't think its a non issue.
> 
> I discovered this issue this morning and saw the fix was to RBR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Tom,
> 
> So the knee jerk is to declare the posters here wrong? We're all whiners without any basis for the complaints? Sounds like fire first...ask questions later to me.


No, not at all. At the time Doug made his post all we thought we had was todo flushing and that those todo's were re-filling. Obviously we discovered we were wrong and posted such.

You, now several hours later, are choosing to take his first statement out of the context of the time and point daggers at him with comments about this site.

We have admitted we were wrong with that earlier statement. We learned so much more. Yet you still choose to point daggers.

Why?

To be clear: This was not much ado about nothing--as it turns out. At 7am PT, we thought it might be. We were wrong. We listened. We shared other warnings of issues that indicate this not much ado about nothing. (See my first post in this thread.)

Regards,
Tom


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Xagoth said:


> Well, I certainly don't think its a non issue.
> 
> I discovered this issue this morning and saw the fix was to RBR.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your DVR is still far more "broken" by this glitch than all the other reports I have seen from others. Your system time and current guide data is still not completely correct (at least in the info display), while mine and everyone else's DVRs seem to have gone back to the correct time and program info about 5 minutes after the glitch happened.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ken S said:


> So, the machines are supposed to stop recording, flush their guide and todo lists and one of them lockup? I guess so...as that's what you're telling us to expect.
> 
> Thanks for the update on HR2x operations and stability.
> 
> ...


Please review my later comments .. Thank You.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> It sounds like your DVR is still far more "broken" by this glitch than all the other reports I have seen from others. Your system time and current guide data is still not completely correct (at least in the info display), while mine and everyone else's DVRs seem to have gone back to the correct time and program info about 5 minutes after the glitch happened.


I've run into the "Incorrect Info" from time to time. The best check is to look at the system time and try changing channels. If the time is wrong, that is not a good thing.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Each reboot will restart the process of scheduling the todo list. The key is are the next 6 hours of items in the todo list? If so, you're good, at least for the moment.
> 
> As more and more guide data is received and each time the DVR runs its background housekeeping tasks.
> 
> ...


There should be 4-5 items to be recorded tonight (American Idol, Top Chef, etc), but none of them are listed. The three items listed are for tomorrow and Saturday.

But I won't reboot again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Tom,
> 
> So the knee jerk is to declare the posters here wrong? We're all whiners without any basis for the complaints? Sounds like fire first...ask questions later to me.


Sounds like everyone can make mistakes .. you and I alike.


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I've run into the "Incorrect Info" from time to time. The best check is to look at the system time and try changing channels. If the time is wrong, that is not a good thing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


System time is dead on. And oddly enough, right after I checked that, when I pressed info, the time/date and show were correct.

So guess everything is starting to fix itself.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

In my case, when checking the HR21 this morning, all recordings for Series Links were intact, and all individual recordings set later this week and next week were retained. However, some (not all) individual recordings set for today and tomorrow were no longer in the to do list. It was a small number, though (three or four), so I simply rescheduled them. I caught the problem in time to avoid missing anything.

One thing my Comcast DVR does but the HR's apparently don't is if the guide data changes and a scheduled recording is no longer in the guide, that time slot is still recorded even if it's another show (or part of a show). A suggestion for future software might be as follows: If a guide data change causes a program to be deleted (rather than just moved to a different time slot), and that program was set to record individually (instead of part of a series link or autorecord), keep that time slot scheduled for recording (make it a "manual record" for instance), at least until the same show re-appears in a later guide update in another time slot.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't understand why DirecTV fails to officially acknowledge and post (here and to their web site) the details of the problem they have experienced, and the solution(s) users should follow. Think of the calls and complaints that would save. I also don't understand why they can't communicate with their CSRs so all of them can read the facts from a script, for example.

In short, why do we have to rely on rumors, hunches, volunteers, etc? We're all paying D* over $1,000 a year, they're making a profit, and we ought to get taken care of when technical issues arise -- in an official way.

Stan


----------



## stp890 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm not sure what was included in Doug's poll, but I can confirm that my H23-600 also had the guide glitch around 2:05 CST this morning. I was watching my HR20-700 when the problem began and went to check the other 2 receivers. HR20-700, R22-200 and H23-600 all had similar behavior with messed up "current" date and blank guide data. However, since the H23 obviously has no DVR capabilities, there may be no lingering signs that it was affected. I didn't have any autotunes set up on that box so I don't know if they would reflect any problems or not.

Edit: Just double checked my HR20 and to-do list still had 0 items so I just now rebooted it. It had not rebooted on its own this morning when the problem happened while I was watching tv. My R22 still had 51 items in the to-do list, but it seemed to be frozen. I still had items from 8am, 8:30am and 11am today in the to-do list a couple of minutes ago and none of those shows had recorded. It also did not reboot this morning so I have rebooted it now.


----------



## five337 (Mar 14, 2008)

I also don't understand why they couldn't email everyone with an HR21 this information as soon as they discovered it. Or even a text message - the technology is there to do both.

When I called DirecTV, they are well aware of the problem and did publish an article in their troubleshooting sheets this morning. Add SD duplicates, Reboot, Remove SD duplicates. It worked on both of mine.

They were very quick to give me a free month of service for my inconvenience as well.



Stanley Kritzik said:


> I don't understand why DirecTV fails to officially acknowledge and post (here and to their web site) the details of the problem they have experienced, and the solution(s) users should follow. Think of the calls and complaints that would save. I also don't understand why they can't communicate with their CSRs so all of them can read the facts from a script, for example.
> 
> Stan


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was wrong in my earlier post. I rechecked them all and found the HR22-100 with an empty ToDo list. Menu reset. Rebuilding as we speak.

Fortunately that unit didn't have all the Food Network recordings for today for Wifey!!


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, its now been three hours since I rebooted and I now have a total of four items in my to do list.

Odd thing is when I advance the guide to tomorrow night its mostly "to be announced" and just outright blank boxes in this guide.

I would think it shouldn't take longer than three hours to update the guide past 24 hours should it?

And it still hasn't added the shows that are on tonight to the to do list even though they show up just fine in prioritizer and when I try and record them manually, it shows as "record as-is".

Guess I will continue to wait it out...but its not looking good when others are reporting that their to do lists are repopulating fairly fast and mine aren't.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Xagoth said:


> Well, its now been three hours since I rebooted and I now have a total of four items in my to do list.


Something's not right. I too rebooted two HR20-700's just about 3 hours ago, and I have 147 items in one TO DO LIST, and 161 in another.

Looks like that unlike my reboots, your reboots cleared out the GUIDE data. Did you RBR, or Menu Restart? I did the latter. /steve


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> No, not at all. At the time Doug made his post all we thought we had was todo flushing and that those todo's were re-filling. Obviously we discovered we were wrong and posted such.
> 
> To be clear: This was not much ado about nothing--as it turns out. At 7am PT, we thought it might be. We were wrong. We listened. We shared other warnings of issues that indicate this not much ado about nothing. (See my first post in this thread.)


Tom,

Would it be appropriate to close this thread and have a mod open a new one so that the first post can give updated info on the issue and how to possibly correct it.? As it is, I had to go searching for your first post in this thread.


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Something's not right. I too rebooted two HR20-700's just about 3 hours ago, and I have 147 items in one TO DO LIST, and 161 in another.
> 
> Looks like that unlike my reboots, your reboots cleared out the GUIDE data. Did you RBR, or Menu Restart? I did the latter. /steve


RBR.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Looks like they are sending out a software update to possibly correct it. I am downloading 0x02CB as we speak.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

*HERE COME THE REBOOTS!!*

Just got a message popup on my LR HR20-700 that it wanted to download data or I could defer it to later. I selected OK and

Rebooting as we speak! (or write)

Hasn't gotten the others yet.

Noticed it was 2CB so I RBRed and it didn't download. So it'll probably do it again!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Xagoth said:


> RBR.


I wonder if RBR's clear out the GUIDE data but menu restarts don't? /steve


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> No, not at all. At the time Doug made his post all we thought we had was todo flushing and that those todo's were re-filling. Obviously we discovered we were wrong and posted such.
> 
> You, now several hours later, are choosing to take his first statement out of the context of the time and point daggers at him with comments about this site.
> 
> ...


Tom, I guess I saw his post around noon on the east coast (when he posted it) that was more than "several hours" after it had been reported and many posts had already been made about the issue in this and other threads.

Stuart had already recognized that there was some sort of wide-spread problem and had started a poll. Now, perhaps Doug hadn't read all of the posts/reports before his post? Perhaps he didn't have enough information before his post? I don't know.

I can understand that Doug made a mistake...we all do. As for the "daggers" I supposedly pointed...they were no more sharp than his initial comments.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

This is starting to really concern me. The first time something like this happened, I thought it was just a fluke. But now this is, I believe, the third time this has happened in a relatively short period of time. What the heck is going on at DirecTV?


----------



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

Xram said:


> Looks like they are sending out a software update to possibly correct it. I am downloading 0x02CB as we speak.


mine just quit then restarted and now it is downloading 02CB


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> I wonder if RBR's clear out the GUIDE data but menu restarts don't? /steve


That's very possible.

I am contemplating the turn SD duplicates on/off, menu reset others have reported working for them.

Though if they are rolling out some sort of download fix, maybe that will fix it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Sounds like everyone can make mistakes .. you and I alike.


That's very true. I've made my share. Perhaps an Update to your original post would have been in order and solved part of the issue?


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

scotte992 said:


> mine just quit then restarted and now it is downloading 02CB


Me toooooo

Must be a very serious problem with the current release for them to be pushing out a new download in the middle of the day.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> I wonder if RBR's clear out the GUIDE data but menu restarts don't? /steve


Steve, I think if you do any kind of restart twice within a certain period the guide data is cleared. Maybe that's what happened or...there was some sort of consistency error in your data that caused it to be flushed.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Xagoth said:


> That's very possible.
> 
> I am contemplating the turn SD duplicates on/off, menu reset others have reported working for them.
> 
> Though if they are rolling out some sort of download fix, maybe that will fix it.


I didn't toggle the SD dupes, just did the Menu Reset. Probably too late for that to work for you now, since the GUIDE data is already hosed. You'll just have to wait for it to repopulate, I'm afraid. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> This is starting to really concern me. The first time something like this happened, I thought it was just a fluke. But now this is, I believe, the third time this has happened in a relatively short period of time. What the heck is going on at DirecTV?


Concerned too about the cause, but even more concerned that they think it's OK to send updates out so close to prime time, here on the East Coast. That's twice now it's happened in just a few months. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, let's continue discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152139


----------

